# Dwarf gourami sitting on the bottom of the tank.



## Gavin Citrus (Aug 2, 2014)

Considering Gouramis in general (Dwarfs also) are considered very aggressive toward their own kinds (And all anataboids) I would suspect that while you are not seeing them harass each other at all they are in fact.

It sounds like overall you have your one hiding so harassment is being avoided by the constant hiding of the one Dwarf.


----------



## goatnad (Aug 13, 2015)

...


----------



## AWolf (Jun 13, 2014)

I have four dwarf G's, one blue, two flame, one rainbow (or whatever it is called, can't remember off hand). The blue is the most skiddish in general, but, lived with the rainbow (?) gourami for about two months until it started fighting ferociously. Now it is in a tank with corys and otos only. The two flames lived together about the same time, but again, started fighting constantly, so I separated them as well. (I have four tanks.) Now, I have one flame, and the rainbow gourami living together with four female bettas. (All Different Colors, or they will fight more.) They fight just a little bit, (more like puffing up at each other) but the tank has a huge amount of hidy holes. I think that the female bettas kind of keep everyone in line, so to speak, by jumping in on fights thereby breaking them up. It's a hit or miss. I would try adding loads of cover, caves, plants, whatever, so there is a place to hide. 
And, I would add some equally aggressive fish to help 'moderate' the fighting. This goes against the norm, I know. It is counter-intuitive, and I will catch a load of crap for saying this. But, if you have another tank, pull the sickly Gourami out for a week or two, to make sure he resumes normal behavior and is not sick, add some female bettas (different colors Only!) to kick As* in the original tank, and then replace the Gourami and see if it all works out. This worked for me. It's like playing God, isn't it? OK, I'm ready for the onslaught of anger regarding my methods now.

P.S. After making those changes, give the G's about two days to duke it out. (Unless you can't take the agony.) One of them will usually acquiesce, and start running up and down the sides of the tank in submission. Within hours of this behavior, the other G will get it, and stop messing with him as much. Then, within about 2 days, they will be able to coexist. Not without the nasty looks and some chasing, but they will coexist. It's like a cichlid tank. They are always fighting for their space. It's what makes it interesting and fun to watch. Just make sure there are lots of plants and hiding spaces. See my tanks.


----------



## Frozenguy (Jan 19, 2015)

My dwarf blue gourami grew up with 3 tiny baby angels in a 15 gal until just recently when I moved them to a 55gal. For about 10 days before the tank switch, the gourami was just sitting under the plants at the bottom in the shade and not moving. At any point day or night when I look, he was there. I figured the angels were feeling not so roomy in the tank anymore and bullying him so I made the switch happen faster. They are all swimming around now together in the 55 happy.


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

The tank is 55 gallons but both of the gouramis usually are near each other, one doesn't chase the other away, nor does one run away, they are usually just near each other, they both exhibit this behavior, but one does it more than the other. Right now one of them is sitting under the filter intake, while the other is about 6 inches away in some plastic plants
They both have a tendency to sit on the bottom. So I don't think it is a harassment issue.


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

This is the tank, the one on the bottom right is the one that sits around, the other is behind the plant doing the same


----------



## goatnad (Aug 13, 2015)

...


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

They aren't swollen or bloated, ph is 7.5, 0 ammonia and nitrite and 10 ppm . I can't test the rest because I don't own a test kit for them. My other fish seem fine and show no signs of having issues. And I plan to,heavily plant my tank in about 2 months


----------



## pantherspawn (Dec 21, 2011)

I would second the others in that they are very aggressive towards their own kind. Without plants breaking the line of sight, it's highly probable that one is dominating the other. It's possible to keep two or more in a 55, but you have to have a planted tank to keep them from constantly seeing one another. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## goatnad (Aug 13, 2015)

...


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

goatnad said:


> Typo at the nitrite part. Are you saying nitrite is at 10ppm? If so that's not good. Nitrite should always be a 0. If it is 10 then your tank isn't cycled or your possibly having a mini cycle. What is your nitrate level? Also what test kit are you using? If it's test strips then stop using them. They are known to report incorrect values. Get an API master test kit or other liquid testing kit.


Oops, I meant ammonia and nitrite are at 0, while nitrate is at 10, I use the API master text kit


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

That is a depressingly empty tank. Dwarf gouramis like a * ot* of plant so there's plenty of hiding places and spots to explore. Things grow ing all the way to the surface like vals, or long rooted floating plants, or even floated stems iek anacharis are a nice add a gourami will appreciate. Most likely you gourami doesn't feel comfortable is such a barren tank hence their lack of activity.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

IME dwarf gouramis can be aggressive. If you have two of them in a tank there is a good chance they will be MEAN to each other.

Once one things he is the 'king of the tank' he will not tolerate any competition.

Given that the other one has no other reasonable places to hide he is just going to sit miserably in the corner where he is the most out of sight.


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

Honestly, your tank is very empty. Most fish need more cover than that. I'd suggest putting a bunch more stuff in, preferably live plants. Java fern doesn't need to be planted and will provide lots of cover.
I believe I see some tetras in there. They'll probably color up a lot more with more cover.


----------



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

I definitely agree that Gouramis can tend to be on the aggressive side with each other.


on a side note - I had one completely obliterate an assassin snail this morning....I found that super odd.


----------



## jr125 (Mar 5, 2015)

Yeah, get some more stuff in that tank whether it's plants, decorations , or preferably both. Your fish will be happier and you will like the tank more too. The plants and decorations will allow the fish to stake out territories and feel more secure.


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

Will I be able to grow java fern if I only have 2 18 inch aqueon floramax bulbs? And some flourish


----------



## pantherspawn (Dec 21, 2011)

Yes. Java fern gross in low light. But it won't grow high enough to break eye sight. You would still need some taller low light plants such as crypts or stem plants like anacharis. Could also try some swords if you're keen. You have a lot of room to work with in that tank. Multiple species of plants will work well. Just remember to use root tabs for plants like swords and crypts and they will grow quickly. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

If I wait for a couple monts, Will they be fine? I'm getting substrate and a finnex fixture, but I need the money from my birth day, they don't tear fins, just halfheartedly chase each other for a couple seconds


----------



## Oso Polar (Apr 22, 2015)

Put at least plenty of floating plants with long roots (e.g. pistia), they'll create some cover and don't require any substrate or very bright light. You can also add branchy driftwood (like manzanita) and/or more plastic plants. Also gouramis don't like strong water currents - check this.

It is a bad idea to leave them like this for two months. This is a way too empty tank for gouramis.


----------



## BrynnaCC (Jan 5, 2014)

If you look at the RAOKs on this site there are some nice ones from generous people just for the price of shipping. Floating plants are cheap, and you can also find a ton of anacharis on Aquabid for about $20.


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

Should I just bring one back to my LFS, and then re-introduce another after I plant?


----------



## dpod (Sep 16, 2014)

sohankpatel said:


> Should I just bring one back to my LFS, and then re-introduce another after I plant?


Not a bad idea. if you can grab at least a handful of floating plants while you're there you'll make the other one much happier.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Most fish are afraid of an open tank. In nature, they would hide under and among plants, roots, rocks and other things. In the open there are predators, and the fish stand out, so they pale out, lose color in an attempt to hide. 
With just a few hiding places they will hover at the bottom or behind that one plant. 
With a lot of hiding places, or a bank of plants across the back of the tank, the fish will feel that a good hiding place and safety is nearby, so they will be more willing to come into the open. With a dark substrate schooling fish will intensify their colors so they can communicate with the others. 

Gouramis are not social or schooling. Return one, and do not bring another one back. 

Gouramis are territorial, and will harass related species (Gouramis, Bettas). Some are even aggressive toward other species. I have heard of at least one of them being so aggressive he needed to be kept in a tank by himself. 

One per tank is reasonable, unless the tank is large (4' long minimum) and has lots of upper level plants or decor so they can set up territories. 

They are native to slow moving water with lots of plants, roots, overhanging shrubs and other things to define territory. 

Ditto the other comments about adding a lot more decor to the tank- driftwood, rocks, plants (even plastic plants). 
You can begin trying to lay out the decor, and try different arrangements. Take advantage of the RAOK offers for free plants, or almost free (just pay shipping on many of these offers). 
Java fern gets large enough to look really good in this tank, and is generally grown tied to some wood, so it will be in the middle to upper part of the tank. This will help with the Gourami's need for a place to be safe, and the other fishes' need for a hiding place.


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

I think the reason the guy at my lfs said to get gouramis was because he thought I had already planted the tank

Bump: How can I get to the RAOK section?


----------



## goatnad (Aug 13, 2015)

Go to the planted tank forum then scroll down a bit and choose wtb/raok section.


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

Well, this thread is useless now, i found one of the gouramis dead on the bottom, i think the other killed him, i was going to bring them back today


----------



## goatnad (Aug 13, 2015)

Take this as a lesson learned. Research your fish and its needs before you purchase one. Also get more plants and decor in your tank before you buy more fish.


----------

